# What if?



## padifoot (Nov 16, 2010)

If you had 4 dogs, you booked a holiday for 14 nights and have to put your dogs in kennels/a home... what would you do? Or what price do you think it should be?

At the kennels the price is £15 per dog per night (On average). Kennels include the 20% VAT on top of that price and also £5 insurance per dog per week.

And home stay is £15-20 per dog per night (On average). No extra charge but has a lovely luxury home to enjoy. 

Which would you choose? Or do you think there should be a discount for more than 3 dogs, and if so what should the discount be?

Please be honest and realistic.
Thanks


----------



## Louise_81 (Mar 5, 2010)

Is the home stay in your home, or theirs?
The dog stops in his own home. I charge £20 per night. I then charge £5 for additional dogs. However I do discount on more than 7 days. For this I do two 1 hour calls where I play and then walk the dogs for 30 minutes, feed check the house etc.

Someone else does this 

Pet sitting in your own home: £6.00 per visit
Each additional pet: £1.50
*OR*
Overnight stay: £30.00
Each additional dog: £5.00
Each additional other animal: £2.00


----------



## jameserickson80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I definitely choose the cheaper ones which I think is fair enough.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not put the dogs in kennels, would rather pay the extra. I would want someone to come and stay here; Ferdie goes frantic in someone else's house, even when I am there.


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

I would say keep them in your home? It would probably be less stressful!

Where possible I get a friend or relative to move in to my house when we go away and look after the dogs, then I have the piece of mind the dogs are being well looked after and the house is safe!


----------

